# Fun new hobbie



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

These are the first 7 completed. Very fun to make, and so far profitable!!  I sold four of them 15 minutes after I sent this pic out. I have 15-20 more just about ready too. Pretty fun for someone that cuts metal for a living.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Just noticed I misspelled hobby. Oops!!!


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Very Nice and well done!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

What are these? I know from your other thread you called them stoppers; for what?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Main use is Wine bottle stoppers. They also fit in other bottles though. Like our olive oil bottles.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice !


----------



## Jeff Dean (Jan 4, 2005)

Those are pretty sweet. Try them in any whiskey bottles yet?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't drink wiskey. Sorry, don't take my man card!


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

well, since you don't drink whiskey, you clearly don't have a card for us to take!


----------

